# Let's play a game



## notnksnemor (Aug 29, 2021)

Old salts will know most of this, but it may help help a newcomer.
Post a fishing term or technique and see who can explain it.
I'll start with a relatively easy one:

Knocker Rig


----------



## Seanote (Aug 29, 2021)

Funny.  Knocker rig is what I was going to say.  I use it almost exclusively when bottom fishing. 

 This one goes way back.  Dead Reckoning.  Hint: This is how we used to find our fishing spots.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 29, 2021)

The use of a known point, speed, heading, time, and drift to get to a desired point...

Dacron Backing.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 29, 2021)

Seanote said:


> Funny.  Knocker rig is what I was going to say.  I use it almost exclusively when bottom fishing.
> 
> This one goes way back.  Dead Reckoning.  Hint: This is how we used to find our fishing spots.



You're supposed to describe a knocker rig for those that don't know what it is.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 29, 2021)

Ranging.
Easy way to find your inshore/nearshore spots before GPS.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 29, 2021)

OK
Knocker rig.

Consists of a long leader, or no leader, where an egg sinker slides down to the hook eye.
Used mainly for bottom fishing live or cut bait.
The sinker sits on the bottom and line is let out so the bait swims/drifts down current a distance.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 30, 2021)

LORAN


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2021)

Well skiff.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 30, 2021)

Is that a skiff where the live well is in the middle of the boat and the holes are drilled so the well fills up but doesn't over flow and sink the boat ?

How about jigger pole fishing ?


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 30, 2021)

I've been monitoring this thread.
A lot of views by visitors and they can't post.
Guys, join up and participate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Is that a skiff where the live well is in the middle of the boat and the holes are drilled so the well fills up but doesn't over flow and sink the boat ?




No, it`s a boat where the motor sits in a "well" about 4 feet from the front of the boat. Operator sits in front of it to drive. The rest of the boat is the work station with a big fish box, then a platform to hold the 800 or so yards of gill net.

You don`t see the old mullet skiffs out there anymore.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 30, 2021)

Stuffing box ..... boats had a “ packing gland “to seal where shaft comes through hull , Lots of boats still have em but mechanical seals are more common


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2021)

Railroader said:


> The use of a known point, speed, heading, time, and drift to get to a desired point...
> 
> Dacron Backing.


Line used under fly line. In case fish pulls a lot of line as fly line itself typically isn't very long. 100 ft. or so


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 30, 2021)

Rabun said:


> LORAN



We got       LORAN
on the table.....

Anybody?


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> We got       LORAN
> on the table.....
> 
> Anybody?


I sorta knew but having never actually owned one I did a search on it. I know it's cheating but it was very informative. Since I cheated do I still answer? Oh and I cheated on "jigger pole" also.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 30, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I sorta knew but having never actually owned one I did a search on it. I know it's cheating but it was very informative. Since I cheated do I still answer? Oh and I cheated on "jigger pole" also.



This isn't confessional....


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> This isn't confessional....


But... But... But now everybody knows I'm a cheater and I don't even get absolution. 

LORAN- Long range navigation. Basically used radio waves to navigate similar to how GPS uses satellite signals. Seems to not be supported anymore.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2021)

I'll let somebody else do jigger pole.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 30, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> We got       LORAN
> on the table.....
> 
> Anybody?



The somewhat precursor to GPS. Used to locate marked locations & long range navigation.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2021)

Sabiki rig


----------



## Barefoot Ben (Aug 30, 2021)

Finesse.


----------



## HOBO (Aug 30, 2021)

LORAN,,,,  LONG RANGE AID TO NAVIGATION  was the predecessor to GPS...  The first version was called *LORAN A *then an improved version came out called* LORAN C..  *I had both (I'm 77 years old)   These things in the beginning were about the size of a huge suitcase or trunk...  The size finally worked it self to about the size of a shoe box....  LORAN utilized two or more land based radio sigmal transmitters to determine a location by measuring their intersecting signals...


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 30, 2021)

Alright,
We got Sabiki Rig and Finesse on the board.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2021)

Sculling.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 30, 2021)

"Let go!"

And....

"Wrap em down!"


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Sabiki rig




Sabiki is Japanese for "I can't throw a cast net"


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

You don't hear many people heading to the hill or leaving the hill these days but the hill used to be almost universal.  The hill still exists thank heaven but not many people call the hill the hill these days....


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Triangulation and radio navigating....still works well and is absolutely fool proof as long as the battery ain't dead. Works within 100 miles or so of the hill with the right radio ($20)  and will work at far greater distances with more sophisticated equipment.  Radio not necessary if visual aids are present.


I knew an old boy years ago who was a guide on West Point.  We weren't friends as he was a jerk and everyone knew it.  Well known guide on the point though....very well known.  He constantly complained about folks sneaking GPS units on his boat when they first became prevalent and many guides still charge extra if you want to to bring one along.   I promised him I could find any spot on the lake he took me to again by triangulation and an old fashioned flasher.  He doubted this until I proved it beyond any doubt.  New electronics are great and have simplified some of the things they do but they have also made some more difficult in my opinion


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Sewer Trout

Dolphin

Just a couple of common sportfish who are not


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Ribbon rig


what ever happened to the ribbon rig?  Far better at making bait than sabikis....


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Mutton rig

Pain to fish,  very productive


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Sculling.



Don’t know the exact definition, but I’ll give it a shot.
The art of using an oar attached to the boat, usually the rear, to navigate waters.
My grandpa used to skull us into the natural lakes off of the yellow river(FL) to catch warmouth/goggle eyes.
Some of my fondest memories on the water.


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Don’t know the exact definition, but I’ll give it a shot.
> The art of using an oar attached to the boat, usually the rear, to navigate waters.
> My grandpa used to skull us into the natural lakes off of the yellow river(FL) to catch warmouth/goggle eyes.
> Some of my fondest memories on the water.



technically sculling is propelling a boat through the water with 2 oars attached to the boat.  It can be one done by one person or multiple people.  This is what most normal folks would call rowing a dang boat LOL.  Or paddling...although I guess paddling would be using one oar on both sides of a boat to propel it forward.  

Sculling used properly (not technically) is the art of propelling a boat in any direction desired with one oar and never lifting that oar from the water....it was the predecessor to a trolling motor as it allows a fisherman or a hunter to approach a likely spot on the water with almost no noise.....to the point that sculling skiffs with mounted guns could be sculled into a raft of sleeping and loafing ducks and fired and the ducks would never know a boat was approaching.  Once perfected sculling is far more efficient than rowing and is almost dead silent....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2021)

Got this shot of an old man in the last couple of miles stretch of the Hooch. He was after a mess of bream. His paddle never left the water.


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

White bait.....

talk about a can of worms...ask 2 people  in Florida what white bait is and stand back and watch the debate LOL


----------



## GTMODawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Got this shot of an old man in the last couple of miles stretch of the Hooch. He was after a mess of bream. His paddle never left the water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101470




Classic sculling as the term is used by normal folks LOL.....very easy once perfected but will seem impossible until you  hit the sweet spot...


----------



## Rabun (Aug 31, 2021)

HOBO said:


> LORAN,,,,  LONG RANGE AID TO NAVIGATION  was the predecessor to GPS...  The first version was called *LORAN A *then an improved version came out called* LORAN C..  *I had both (I'm 77 years old)   These things in the beginning were about the size of a huge suitcase or trunk...  The size finally worked it self to about the size of a shoe box....  LORAN utilized two or more land based radio sigmal transmitters to determine a location by measuring thier intersecting signals...



Bingo!  Never owned one but recall charter captains explaining it to me when I was a youngster.  Triangulation of amplitude modulation...AM...radio waves. Like GPS, the more satellites (radio signals) your connected to, the more accurate the positioning. 

How about a dory...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Got this shot of an old man in the last couple of miles stretch of the Hooch. He was after a mess of bream. His paddle never left the water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101470



Put me in the front of that boat at about 11-13 yrs old and that was me and Grandpa in his old Kennedy Craft. He did have a small motor on the back though to get us up River to the lakes though!
Definitely an art to sculling for sure.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> technically sculling is propelling a boat through the water with 2 oars attached to the boat.  It can be one done by one person or multiple people.  This is what most normal folks would call rowing a dang boat LOL.  Or paddling...although I guess paddling would be using one oar on both sides of a boat to propel it forward.
> 
> Sculling used properly (not technically) is the art of propelling a boat in any direction desired with one oar and never lifting that oar from the water....it was the predecessor to a trolling motor as it allows a fisherman or a hunter to approach a likely spot on the water with almost no noise.....to the point that sculling skiffs with mounted guns could be sculled into a raft of sleeping and loafing ducks and fired and the ducks would never know a boat was approaching.  Once perfected sculling is far more efficient than rowing and is almost dead silent....


They tried to teach me in Scouts. Never could get the hang of it.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 31, 2021)

Sculling falls right into line with jigger pole fishing.  Used to watch my Grandpa sit in the front of an old jon boat and scull (he called it scuttling) the boat parallel with the shore line.  He sculled with his right hand and had a big long cane pole (the jigger pole) in his left hand.  He used a broken back Jitterbug, a Weedwing with Uncle Josh's pork rind or a Mepp's Spinner as bait. He'd "cast" the bait right on the grass with his left hand kind of behind him, then basically troll it right on the grass then away from it.  The explosions on the baits were unreal.  Tons of big mudfish and quite a few good bass and every so often, a trophy speckled pearch.  That was a long time ago on Crescent Lake.  Awesome memories.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 31, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> White bait.....
> 
> talk about a can of worms...ask 2 people  in Florida what white bait is and stand back and watch the debate LOL


Big ol' greenback shiners! End of discussion


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 31, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Big ol' greenback shiners! End of discussion



But, what about pilchers?


----------



## RedHills (Aug 31, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> But, what about pilchers?


Semantics...pilchards  Same thang.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 31, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Semantics...pilchards  Same thang.



I know.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

Chinese Fire Drill.







Anyone? ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Sewer Trout
> 
> Dolphin
> 
> Just a couple of common sportfish who are not


One of those is my favorite to catch... and eat.
Not sure what the first one is ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

hoo... hoo...

Ain't no owl either. ?







EPIC ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2021)

Silver roach.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamaican Sandals ?

Good to eat. Most folks can't (or don't want to) dress them. ?


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 31, 2021)

Rabun said:


> LORAN


One of the first electronic navigation systems. Acronym for Long Range Navigation. First in service in WW2. Not widely used by the public until LORAN C. It operated off towers on shore so the range was limited. Ver accurate when returning to spots marked on the unit being used. It would put you close if someone else gave you numbers, but you usually had to look for the spot a little.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 31, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Ribbon rig
> 
> 
> what ever happened to the ribbon rig?  Far better at making bait than sabikis....


Against the law in Florida.


----------



## David C. (Aug 31, 2021)

Tourist trout (What we called saltwater catfish).


----------



## campboy (Aug 31, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Sculling falls right into line with jigger pole fishing.  Used to watch my Grandpa sit in the front of an old jon boat and scull (he called it scuttling) the boat parallel with the shore line.  He sculled with his right hand and had a big long cane pole (the jigger pole) in his left hand.  He used a broken back Jitterbug, a Weedwing with Uncle Josh's pork rind or a Mepp's Spinner as bait. He'd "cast" the bait right on the grass with his left hand kind of behind him, then basically troll it right on the grass then away from it.  The explosions on the baits were unreal.  Tons of big mudfish and quite a few good bass and every so often, a trophy speckled pearch.  That was a long time ago on Crescent Lake.  Awesome memories.



I'd love to try that


----------



## Seanote (Aug 31, 2021)

I used a LORAN on my first offshore boat.  It actually shoots radio waves to towers that were all along the coastline. It was very much like GPS in that it will give you your coordinates and you could save coordinates much like GPS marks if I remember correctly.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Against the law in Florida.


Since when?
Did they give a reason?
I used those a lot pier fishing on Big Pier 60






DANG ?


----------



## Rabun (Sep 2, 2021)

Never heard of a ribbon rig and looked it up. Do you throw it out and reel it back in or let it sit on the bottom?


----------



## Redbeardless (Sep 2, 2021)

The ribbon rig used a series of wire loops or a strip of nylon netting like a piece of bird net that you would use to keep birds off of your fig bush.  It had a swivel at the top and a weight at the bottom with a red ribbon running through it from the top to the bottom.  You let it down to where the school of alewives (pilchards, whitebait, etc.) are, sometimes on the bottom and wait.  The baitfish will swim at the ribbon and become entangled in the net.  Sometimes you get one, sometimes several.  Some states made them illegal because of the net ban on gill netting.  Seems pretty stupid to make a bait gathering tool illegal that limits the catch to one or two at a time when it is legal to throw a cast net and catch a hundred at a time.  Most of the time when someone throws a net from the pier, a lot of bait is wasted.  It actually is a very effective bait catcher.  I always made my own.
Kind of getting off the topic, but at least you know what a ribbon rig is now!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 2, 2021)

Redbeardless said:


> The ribbon rig used a series of wire loops or a strip of nylon netting like a piece of bird net that you would use to keep birds off of your fig bush.  It had a swivel at the top and a weight at the bottom with a red ribbon running through it from the top to the bottom.  You let it down to where the school of alewives (pilchards, whitebait, etc.) are, sometimes on the bottom and wait.  The baitfish will swim at the ribbon and become entangled in the net.  Sometimes you get one, sometimes several.  Some states made them illegal because of the net ban on gill netting.  Seems pretty stupid to make a bait gathering tool illegal that limits the catch to one or two at a time when it is legal to throw a cast net and catch a hundred at a time.  Most of the time when someone throws a net from the pier, a lot of bait is wasted.  It actually is a very effective bait catcher.  I always made my own.
> Kind of getting off the topic, but at least you know what a ribbon rig is now!!!
> 
> View attachment 1101908
> ...


Still got one I bought in the little store halfway out on the pier in PCB.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks!  Interesting device. I agree...a lot less indiscriminate than a cast net. And since Fla outlawed gill nets I take its not legal there.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Thanks!  Interesting device. I agree...a lot less indiscriminate than a cast net. And since Fla outlawed gill nets I take its not legal there.


Not sure if legal or not. Did a search and found this. May be accurate may not be.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 4, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Since when?
> Did they give a reason?
> I used those a lot pier fishing on Big Pier 60
> 
> ...


----------



## Seanote (Sep 10, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Chinese Fire Drill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me this is what follows all of the trolling rigs going off at the same time!


----------



## lil nibbler (Sep 12, 2021)

On the radio to a buddy boat- "Go up one".


----------



## Seanote (Sep 13, 2021)

lil nibbler said:


> On the radio to a buddy boat- "Go up one".


Move to the next channel to get off of 16.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 13, 2021)

Red, Right, Returning


----------



## lil nibbler (Sep 13, 2021)

Seanote said:


> Move to the next channel to get off of 16.



No, it means go down two so you can talk privately, see? Sneaky captains.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 13, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Red, Right, Returning


Channel markers. Red on on the right heading in to port, or land. Green marker is on the opposite side of the channel.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 14, 2021)

Fathom


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 14, 2021)

6'


----------



## slow motion (Sep 14, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> 6'


Knew it was a measurement of water depth but hadn't a clue what it equated to. Kinda like leagues. 20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 14, 2021)

Scope and Rode


----------



## kingfish (Sep 14, 2021)

Starboard and port.  Right and left.  Port has 4 letters and so does left.  In case you forget.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 16, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Scope and Rode


The ratio of the length of rode (rope, chain, cable, etc) you put out compared to the water depth when anchoring. Mostly said to be 7-1 to hold properly. Obviously, you can use much less.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 16, 2021)

When referring to wave height: FAC


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 20, 2021)

Big7 said:


> One of those is my favorite to catch... and eat.
> Not sure what the first one is ?




Sewer trout is a name given to Snook by old school offshore sport fisherman LOL. Probably because they couldn't catch a snook to save their lives!  Call 'em what you will but you'd ne hard pressed to find a better eating fish or one that is more sporting to catch, in my opinion.


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 20, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Against the law in Florida.




I was told that a couple of years ago.  I guess its considered something of a gill net?  If so a cast net with a mesh size larger than about 1/4 inch ought to be a gill net also LOL.  Good thing the man in Florida ain't though of that....cause they would dang sure try to make a cast net illegal if they could.....


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 20, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Never heard of a ribbon rig and looked it up. Do you throw it out and reel it back in or let it sit on the bottom?




Usually drop it and either jig it up and down a little of just let the boat or wave action move it around.  I have cast them from piers and caught bait but it usually ain't necessary because bait is usually right under a bridge or a pier.


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 20, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Scope and Rode




Nothing speaks to a boaters knowledge of boating than seeing an anchor rope at or near a right angle to the boat LOL.  When I was a younger man I suffered from the idea that the anchor wasn't heavy enough....but after finding a Chevrolet transmission wouldn't hold a jon boat in the Coosa river at Rome Georgia but a 10 pound mushroom anchor with 6 feet of chain and about 6 feet of rope per foot of water would hold it like it was tied to a dock I can now giggle at folks with concrete blocks for anchors directly under the boat!

I have also learned over the years that cleating an anchor rope to the side of a boat in a current will allow the entire length of the boat to be fished.  I think my dad knew this but liked having the back of the boat facing down stream and mostly all to himself LOL


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 20, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Starboard and port.  Right and left.  Port has 4 letters and so does left.  In case you forget.




Port is red on a boat and when it comes to fine Port and Madiera....


----------



## kingfish (Sep 20, 2021)

Well played


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 20, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Nothing speaks to a boaters knowledge of boating than seeing an anchor rope at or near a right angle to the boat LOL.  When I was a younger man I suffered from the idea that the anchor wasn't heavy enough....but after finding a Chevrolet transmission wouldn't hold a jon boat in the Coosa river at Rome Georgia but a 10 pound mushroom anchor with 6 feet of chain and about 6 feet of rope per foot of water would hold it like it was tied to a dock I can now giggle at folks with concrete blocks for anchors directly under the boat!
> 
> I have also learned over the years that cleating an anchor rope to the side of a boat in a current will allow the entire length of the boat to be fished.  I think my dad knew this but liked having the back of the boat facing down stream and mostly all to himself LOL


We anchor short all the time while fishing. Lots easier to stay on a spot, and not as much time hauling the anchor up and down. Same thing when anchoring for a shorter period of time, and when the current and wind allow it. It says a lot about a boater that puts out 200' of rode to anchor on a 30' patch reef to catch a few fish also. Although most of my anchoring now is done by power pole or Min Kota.


----------



## Seanote (Oct 9, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Nothing speaks to a boaters knowledge of boating than seeing an anchor rope at or near a right angle to the boat LOL.  When I was a younger man I suffered from the idea that the anchor wasn't heavy enough....but after finding a Chevrolet transmission wouldn't hold a jon boat in the Coosa river at Rome Georgia but a 10 pound mushroom anchor with 6 feet of chain and about 6 feet of rope per foot of water would hold it like it was tied to a dock I can now giggle at folks with concrete blocks for anchors directly under the boat!



When fishing reefs for sheepshead where it is mandatory to be directly over the structure, I have always used a reef anchor with no chain. You are able to hook up and fish almost directly over the anchor.  When you wish to leave, you just pull on it with the motor and bend the tines free.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Seanote said:


> When fishing reefs for sheepshead where it is mandatory to be directly over the structure, I have always used a reef anchor with no chain. You are able to hook up and fish almost directly over the anchor.  When you wish to leave, you just pull on it with the motor and bend the tines free.


Gonna show my ignorance on the subject. Does it take a lot of pressure to bend the times? Is there a danger of ripping out a boat cleat while doing it? I have zero experience with these. Thanks.


----------



## Seanote (Oct 10, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Gonna show my ignorance on the subject. Does it take a lot of pressure to bend the times? Is there a danger of ripping out a boat cleat while doing it? I have zero experience with these. Thanks.



I usually made my own out if 1/4" rebar.  It bends very easily, too easily for a large boat.  I have one now the Miss Judy sells and it is a little harder to bend, but not nearly difficult enough to pull a cleat or mess anything up.  Just don't use a chain.  I carry a short length of PVC to bend the tines back.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 12, 2021)

Seanote said:


> I usually made my own out if 1/4" rebar.  It bends very easily, too easily for a large boat.  I have one now the Miss Judy sells and it is a little harder to bend, but not nearly difficult enough to pull a cleat or mess anything up.  Just don't use a chain.  I carry a short length of PVC to bend the tines back.


Yup. Build out of rebar and it will stick on just about any bottom other than mud or sand. And, if you do lose it, you're not out much cash. They do rust bad, though, so keep it a bucket to keep from getting rust all over the boat and anchor locker.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 25, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> We anchor short all the time while fishing. Lots easier to stay on a spot, and not as much time hauling the anchor up and down. Same thing when anchoring for a shorter period of time, and when the current and wind allow it. It says a lot about a boater that puts out 200' of rode to anchor on a 30' patch reef to catch a few fish also. Although most of my anchoring now is done by power pole or Min Kota.




ALl of my fishing anchoring now is done by minn kota but you are correct about anchoring for fishing a specific patch of cover.....I never did it for an extended period of time so drifting away in an hour or so was not an issue....but I do everything I can to find a way to keep the anchor in the boat unless I plan on staying in one place for an extended period of time.  When it comes time to retrieve the anchor though I use a ball and a clip....simply drive the anchor to the surface.  Even a 40 HP panga is better at pulling an anchor than I am....Utilizing drift socks or simply idling is much more fun and does way less damage to reefs than anchoring even with a reef hook.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 25, 2021)

With all the discussion about anchors, who uses cable ties on their anchors?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 25, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> With all the discussion about anchors, who uses cable ties on their anchors?


  I use a bunch of them on those minnkota cables between the bow and the ethernet box.
?
 The powerpoles have quite a few also.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 25, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> With all the discussion about anchors, who uses cable ties on their anchors?


Me. Lots easier than using string or wire. And it doesn't rust, either.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 26, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> With all the discussion about anchors, who uses cable ties on their anchors?




Wont drop it without one.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 26, 2021)

Now a new question.

What is the purpose of cable ties/string/wire on an anchor?


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 26, 2021)

Hook your chain to the bottom of your anchor. Run it up so it is lying beside the shank. Fasten it to the shank with zip ties (I use the big ones about 3/8 of an inch wide, including one through the hole where you would normally hook the chain. If (when) you hang up the anchor bad, drive the boat straight toward the anchor, making sure not to run over the line. Keep it attached to the cleat. When it comes tight, the zip ties/wire/string will break, and the anchor will be pulled out backwards. Pull it up, re-tie the zip ties etc, and you're ready to anchor at the next pot.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 26, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Hook your chain to the bottom of your anchor. Run it up so it is lying beside the shank. Fasten it to the shank with zip ties (I use the big ones about 3/8 of an inch wide, including one through the hole where you would normally hook the chain. If (when) you hang up the anchor bad, drive the boat straight toward the anchor, making sure not to run over the line. Keep it attached to the cleat. When it comes tight, the zip ties/wire/string will break, and the anchor will be pulled out backwards. Pull it up, re-tie the zip ties etc, and you're ready to anchor at the next pot.



I knew you would know.

Now, what do you do if your satellite trolling motor malfunctions and you're deeper than power poles will reach?


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 27, 2021)

Drift. ?

Or anchor. I still have one on board. Got zip ties on it, too. The one on the skiff hasn't been in the water in a long time.


----------



## Seanote (Nov 20, 2021)

Small gold hook rig usually has 6 hooks.  It is used to catch baitfish.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 21, 2021)

We had a really strange name for those. We called them a gold hook rig. ? Haven't used one since the sabiki rig was invented.


----------



## Seanote (Nov 21, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> We had a really strange name for those. We called them a gold hook rig. ? Haven't used one since the sabiki rig was invented.



I remember those days also.


----------



## Seanote (Nov 21, 2021)

Channel Bass


----------



## slow motion (Nov 23, 2021)

Seanote said:


> Channel Bass


Red drum


----------

